# Searching for Entry Level Coding Position



## ctr768 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
I know that this is not the most professional way to do this, but I am a 2017 medical coding graduate from Montana State University, City College.  I am currently certified as a CPC-A.  Unfortunately I do not have any experience except for what I learned in college.  I am searching for an entry-level coding position.  I have applied to positions within the Veterans Administration and local hospitals but to no avail over the past two years. I currently live in the western PA region and looking for positions within OH, PA and WV.  I would like the opportunity to eventually work remotely due to a disability which requires the use of a service dog.  Does anyone have any recommendations for obtaining a coding position?
Thank you,
Chris


----------



## kcoymarin (Apr 20, 2019)

*Entry Level Coding Job*



ctr768 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know that this is not the most professional way to do this, but I am a 2017 medical coding graduate from Montana State University, City College.  I am currently certified as a CPC-A.  Unfortunately I do not have any experience except for what I learned in college.  I am searching for an entry-level coding position.  I have applied to positions within the Veterans Administration and local hospitals but to no avail over the past two years. I currently live in the western PA region and looking for positions within OH, PA and WV.  I would like the opportunity to eventually work remotely due to a disability which requires the use of a service dog.  Does anyone have any recommendations for obtaining a coding position?
> Thank you,
> Chris



Hi Chris,

Congrats on your certification. Have you tried posting on career job-sites such as monster.com, indeed.com, or linkedin.com. This method allows more companies to see your resume. I received quite a number of calls/emails after posting on these sites, and that was how I got hired - twice. It is possible that you may get called for a billing job, but it allows you to be utilize what you learned and earned as well as get your foot in the door to remove your apprenticeship status. Experience opens the doorway for more opportunities and promotions. Physician offices are also a great way to start and sometimes offer great salary packages. All the best.

Karen Coy-Marin, CPC


----------



## Mayzoo (Apr 21, 2019)

If you are able, you could complete Practicode to remove your "A" status (Practicode plus your coding education=removing the A status).  Both that experience, and no longer being an Apprentice does make you a bit more enticing to employers.  That is what I did and I was hired within 3 weeks of removing my A status.

I also posted my resume and searched on indeed, linkedin, glassdoor, monster, and ziprecruiter.  Additionally, I posted my resume here in the resume section.


----------



## CertifiedCPC (Apr 24, 2019)

Mayzoo practicode is taking way longer. I am done with 52 cases of module 1 so far & i passed CPC exam a month ago. I was wondering if doing externship would help? Please give a suggestion


----------



## TTcpc (Apr 25, 2019)

CertifiedCPC-A said:


> Mayzoo practicode is taking way longer. I am done with 52 cases of module 1 so far & i passed CPC exam a month ago. I was wondering if doing externship would help? Please give a suggestion



No, an externship requires two years and two letters from employers vouching for your experience working with the coding sets during that time.

From AAPC:  "To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template"


----------



## ctr768 (May 18, 2019)

kcoymarin said:


> *Entry Level Coding Job*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice.  I have already placed my resume on many recruiting websites like monster, indeed and LinkedIn.  Someone also mentioned the Practicode which I will look into to remove the "A" status.


----------



## ctr768 (May 18, 2019)

Mayzoo said:


> If you are able, you could complete Practicode to remove your "A" status (Practicode plus your coding education=removing the A status).  Both that experience, and no longer being an Apprentice does make you a bit more enticing to employers.  That is what I did and I was hired within 3 weeks of removing my A status.
> 
> I also posted my resume and searched on indeed, linkedin, glassdoor, monster, and ziprecruiter.  Additionally, I posted my resume here in the resume section.


Thank you for the advice.  I will definitely look into Practicode to remove that "A" status.  I have already placed my resume on many recruiting websites like monster, linkedin, careerbuilder, glassdoor and indeed.


----------



## Mayzoo (May 19, 2019)

Ziprecruiter seems to have more entry level positions (when I was looking anyway) than the other sites.

Also, I became HIPAA certified and put that on my resume to make me enticing.  I think I spent 12-14 dollars becoming HIPAA certified.  Sometimes you can find them for free.  Medscape and CMS have had free offerings in the past.


----------



## Mayzoo (May 19, 2019)

CertifiedCPC-A said:


> Mayzoo practicode is taking way longer. I am done with 52 cases of module 1 so far & i passed CPC exam a month ago. I was wondering if doing externship would help? Please give a suggestion



I finished Practicode in just under 3 months, working at it almost full time.  600 cases/3 months is 10 cases a day, 5 days a week.  For me, it began to go faster the further I got into it.  I had a hard time finishing 10 cases a day in the beginning, but was easily able to 20 + closer to the end.  I set a daily goal, and worked as long as it took me to finish that goal.   If I did not finish my goal, I added what I did not finish to next day, so I was very motivated to finish each day's goal, since it just made the next day much longer/harder if I did not.  

However, I was working on it with the old format.  I do not know if the new format is easy to work with or harder.  I believe Practicode is considered a type of externship, which is why it can be used to remove apprentice status.


----------



## deliciatraylor (Jun 24, 2019)

ctr768 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know that this is not the most professional way to do this, but I am a 2017 medical coding graduate from Montana State University, City College.  I am currently certified as a CPC-A.  Unfortunately I do not have any experience except for what I learned in college.  I am searching for an entry-level coding position.  I have applied to positions within the Veterans Administration and local hospitals but to no avail over the past two years. I currently live in the western PA region and looking for positions within OH, PA and WV.  I would like the opportunity to eventually work remotely due to a disability which requires the use of a service dog.  Does anyone have any recommendations for obtaining a coding position?
> Thank you,
> Chris


The great company I work for is hiring remote for multiple positions.  Visit this website www.ensemblehp.com/careers and let them know I referred you.


----------

